# متجدد : دروس pmp صوتية تشرح الدليل المعرفى لادارة المشروعات الطبعة الرابعة



## م هيثم المنسى (17 يناير 2011)

دروس pmp صوتية تشرح الدليل المعرفى لادارة المشروعات الطبعة الرابعة 
والدروس بصيغة mp3 لتتمكن من سماعها فى السيارة او على المحمول اثناء 
ذهابك الى العمل 
واليكم الراوابط​

Introduction
http://www.4shared.com/file/n--llf3l/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__I.html

Chapter_1
http://www.4shared.com/file/AEfJ17E2/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__C.html

Chapter_2
http://www.4shared.com/file/7PA2nVtS/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__C.html

Chapter_3
http://www.4shared.com/file/7FA1HBtX/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__C.html

Chapter_4
http://www.4shared.com/file/l2bgODht/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__C.html

Chapter_5
http://www.4shared.com/file/yJPZ_WYi/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__C.html

Chapter_6
http://www.4shared.com/file/7tH58de4/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__C.html

Chapter_7
http://www.4shared.com/file/ou8dKKgc/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__C.html

Chapter_8
http://www.4shared.com/file/pVpjm1hm/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__C.html

Chapter_9
http://www.4shared.com/file/qjaiCIhG/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__C.html

Chapter_10
http://www.4shared.com/file/xqTFOrmt/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__C.html

Chapter_11
http://www.4shared.com/file/MFqQFT-q/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__C.html

Chapter_12
http://www.4shared.com/file/mvH6WXcv/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__C.html
​





-


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير
و الله الاستفادة من وقت الذهاب للدوام و العودة فكرة رائعة
أولا هو وقت فاضي و بالتالي لا بد من ملئه ( هو صحيح تكتب كذا ؟  ) بالمفيد
و ثانيا انشغالك بالاستماع و الاستفادة و إحساسك بأنه فيه هدف من وراء هذا يجعلك تنسى غثاء السيارات و النرفزة اللي ممكن تجيك من بعض السائقين 
أنا جربتها في دراستي للبي إم بي و استفدت منها كثير و حاليا استفيد من ملفات موقع eslpod.com اللي يقدم دروس لتعليم اللغة الإنجليزية و هي دروس رائعة تتحدث عن استخدامات اللغة الإنجليزية و التعابير اليومية المستخدمة في الحياة الأمريكية خصوصا سلسلة english cafe
أشكرك يا أخي و أتمنى لك التوفيق من الله العلي القدير


----------



## hhmdan (17 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك بكم 
ووفقكم لكل خير
وجودكم غنيمة للموقع


----------



## safys (17 يناير 2011)

رائع جدا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (23 يناير 2011)

_بارك الله فيك ... ومشكور علي مساهمتك الغالية._


----------



## عسك (24 يناير 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## حسن مدنى (24 يناير 2011)

very good


----------



## Jamal (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mohamedhasoun (24 يناير 2011)

شكرااا ع المجهود ونتمني المزيد


----------



## قلم معماري (24 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك....
فعلا نحن في حاجة ان نستغل وقت قيادة السيارة في شيء مفيد 
اشكرك جزيلا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## مهندس سيمنز (25 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك , وفقك الله


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (25 يناير 2011)

اسالكم صالح الدعاء ​ 
م / أيمن قنديل​


----------



## sayed062 (9 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## sahoocom (10 مارس 2011)

جزاك اللهُ خيراً وباركَ لك في كلِّ أمر تريده . مع خالص الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## sahoocom (10 مارس 2011)

أخي الفاضل : الملف رقم 10 غير موجود . أرجو منكم التكرم بتحميله مرة أخرى أو وضعه على موقع أخر لكي نتمكن من تنزيله . مع خالص الشكر والامتنان .


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (11 مارس 2011)

الملف يا اخى شغال انا جربتة وشغال .... نرجوا المحاولة مرة اخرى


----------



## reda fouda (11 مارس 2011)

الاخ م . هيثم الجزء العاشر لا يعمل
برجاء اعاده رفعه وشكرا


----------



## محمد الطاهير (12 مارس 2011)

there is something wrong with the link of part 10 please if u can fix it 
thank u


----------



## (المثابر1) (13 مارس 2011)

رائع ألف شكر


----------



## م.أبوعلي إياد (14 مارس 2011)

الأخ .. م. هيثم .. جزاك الله خيراً على المجهود الرائع ..
أثني على تعليق الأخوة أعلاه .. الجزء العاشر لا يمكن تنزيله .. ؟
نأمل منكم إعادة تحميله
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## احمد وبس2010 (22 مارس 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر يا اخي اتمني لك العافيه وراحه البال


----------



## dinaelsaher (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (31 مارس 2011)

Dear Engineer Haitham
this is what we got when downloading chapter 10 file-




'PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__Chapter_10.rar' is unavailable. This file was deleted-I think you understand the situation


----------



## yelmouh (31 مارس 2011)

Thank you so much بارك الله فيك


----------



## boushy (10 أبريل 2011)

'PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__Chapter_10.rar' is unavailable. This file was deleted. 



please reupload


----------



## hatem161 (12 أبريل 2011)

*http://www.4shared.com/get/z6U9p30R/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__C.html*



boushy قال:


> 'PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__Chapter_10.rar' is unavailable. This file was deleted.
> 
> 
> 
> please reupload




http://www.4shared.com/get/z6U9p30R/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__C.html
work


----------



## hardyheart (13 أبريل 2011)

أشكرك أخي جزاك اله خيرا


----------



## ابومشعل2 (15 أبريل 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## sayed anwar (15 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك:12::12::63:


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (28 مايو 2011)

حضرتك نورت المنتدى والدنيا كلها


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (29 مايو 2011)

*شكرا على التقدير*



فتحي عبدالغنى قال:


> حضرتك نورت المنتدى والدنيا كلها




الله يخليك يا هندسة .... شكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## قلب الأحبة (30 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير يـــا مهندس هيثم على المجهود الجبار والروعة ده 

أحسن حاجة إن الواحد ممكن يستفاد ويسمعهاااااا كمان ^_^ 

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ...

-------------------------- 

 الأخ حاتم سلمت يداك على الرابط المفقود (10)

بارك الله فيكمااااااااااااااا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## ahmedfouad1975 (31 مايو 2011)

مشكور يا اخى الكريم


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم


----------



## محمد جاسم الشمري (6 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Ali Alghamdi (12 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر لك على هذه الملفات القيمه
دمت بود


----------



## النيوبرين (12 فبراير 2012)

*أيها السادة من فضلكم:أرجو المساعدة بإعادة رفع الملفات الموجودة بالصفحة لأن الروابط كلها تعطي ارتباط الملف غير صالح؛وهذاالموضوع مهم جدا بالنسبة لي؛وهذاإيميلي[[email protected]]وجزاكم الله خيرا*
*ولدي سؤال هل آخر إصدار من الدليل المعرفي لإدارة المشاريع هو الطبعة الرابعة أم توجد الطبعة السادسة(عربي)أرجوالدلالة عليها(عربي)أفضل ولو(E)مش مشكلة؟*


----------



## محمد محمود الطموح (15 فبراير 2012)

الروابط لاتعمل​


----------



## محمد محمود الطموح (15 فبراير 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل ممكن حد يرفعها تاني على الميديا فاير​


----------



## وليد عبدالرازق (15 فبراير 2012)

الروابط ال 12 كلها مذوفة ولا تعمل


----------



## رافت المحروقى (26 فبراير 2012)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## essw (26 فبراير 2012)

*الروابط لاتعمل*​


----------



## الجبالي2009 (27 فبراير 2012)

تابع على بركة الله تعالى

مشكوووور


----------



## الجبالي2009 (27 فبراير 2012)

الروابط جميعا لا تعمل 

PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__Introduction.rar' is unavailable. This file was deleted.

يرجي مساعدتنا في اسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## ملك التخطيط (1 مارس 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (1 مارس 2012)

الروابط مش بتنزل


----------



## arch_hamada (2 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا وكفاك شرا... *


----------



## خبير الاردن (2 مارس 2012)

الموضوع ممسوح الرجاء اعادة التحميل للمصدر


----------



## mahamcpm (8 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## abeerhussainali (10 أبريل 2012)

'PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__Chapter_2.rar' is unavailable. This file was deleted.
دى اللرساله اللى بتظهر لما باعمل download


----------



## احمد فاضل قيس (14 يونيو 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل نزجو اعادة الرفع لكونه موضوع مهم


----------



## galal980 (16 يونيو 2012)

الروابط لاااااااااااااااا تعمل
برجاء اعادة التحميل


----------



## olma (17 يونيو 2012)

االرجاء إعادة التحميل كل الروابط تعطي الرسالة التالية : رتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح. 

شكرا" على التعب مقدما"


----------



## م/ نجم (17 يونيو 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل , ارجو اعادة رفع الملفات ​


----------



## محمد السواكنى (17 يونيو 2012)

برجاء التحميل مرة اخرى لانى الروابط لا تعمل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## almass (17 يونيو 2012)

محمد السواكنى قال:


> برجاء التحميل مرة اخرى لانى الروابط لا تعمل وجزاك الله كل خير



http://search.4shared.com/q/CCAD/1/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition


http://search.4shared.com/q/CCAD/010/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition


----------



## almass (17 يونيو 2012)

* روابط جديده 


Chapter_1
http://www.4shared.com/mp3/eQq6riIb/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__C.htm

Chapter_2
http://www.4shared.com/mp3/IKzE8jBC/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__C.htm


Chapter_3

http://www.4shared.com/mp3/HT03qgeH/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__C.htm


Chapter_4
http://www.4shared.com/mp3/QYzouRjY/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__C.htm


Chapter_5
http://www.4shared.com/mp3/DjRXNAYM/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__C.htm


Chapter_6
http://www.4shared.com/mp3/kVe7tDYr/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__C.htm

Chapter_7
http://www.4shared.com/mp3/I8whiUhF/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__C.htm


Chapter_8
http://www.4shared.com/mp3/Ei3YQHIx/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__C.htm


Chapter_9
http://www.4shared.com/mp3/NtZ5Pjsx/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__C.htm


Chapter_10

http://www.4shared.com/mp3/IGJW4Wpl/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__C.htm


Chapter_11
http://www.4shared.com/mp3/cAz-a0gQ/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition_Ch.htm


Chapter_12

http://www.4shared.com/mp3/OSSLgbTo/PMP_Study_Guide_4th_Edition__C.htm
​**لا تنسوا الدعاء لأهلنا قي سوريا*​


----------



## amer5 (17 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## الجيار (2 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخى الكريم ياريت ترفع الملفات من تانى لن الرابط غير صالح


----------



## ايمن حسين (26 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

ونسأل الله العظيم ان ينصر من نصر الدين ويخذل ويهلك من خذل الدين وافسد فى الارض وأهلك الحرث والنسل 
ويمكن لعباده المؤمنين اهل السنة والجماعة ، اللهم نصرك لعبادك المستضعفين المظلومين بارض الشام ، اللهم 
أهلك وانتقم من النصيرية المجرمين واجعلهم عبرة واية واشف صدور قوم مؤمنين


----------



## أنس بن وليد (28 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .جزاكم الله خيرا على ما تقدموه من مجهود ومحتاج منكم مساعدة أو نصيحة بحكم خبرتكم فى هذا المجال . أنا مهندس مدنى أعمل فى مجال التنفيذ فى الاعمال الحرة . أنا خريج 2007 ناوى أنتقل من مجال التنفيذ الى مجال التخطيط وادارة المشروعات فما هى الخطوات المطلوبة منى كى اخوض هذا المجال . وهل ابدا بتعلم برنامج البريمافيرا مع قرائتى لمجال إدارة المشروعات . افيدونى وجزاكم الله خير. مع العلم إنى مش متين فى اللغة الانجليزية ومعظم الكتب التى تتحدث عن إدارة المشروعات بالانجليزية


----------

